# Ibra: il possibile rientro e il futuro. La sua volontà...



## admin (9 Febbraio 2022)

Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola Ibra è un Diavolo in gabbia. Lo svedese sta lavorando per recuperare dal problema al tendine. Potrebbe rientrare la prossima settimana contro la Salernitana. E il futuro? Sarà lui a decidere cosa fare. Ma in ogni caso la sua volontà sembra essere quella di proseguire, anche per tentare di diventare il più anziano marcatore della Champions, a 41 anni. C'è sempre il sogno Mondiale con la Svezia. Tra un paio di mesi ne parlerà col Milan. Tutto dipenderà dalle sue condizioni.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola Ibra è un Diavolo in gabbia. Lo svedese sta lavorando per recuperare dal problema al tendine. Potrebbe rientrare la prossima settimana contro la Salernitana. E il futuro? Sarà lui a decidere cosa fare. Ma in ogni caso la sua volontà sembra essere quella di proseguire, anche per tentare di diventare il più anziano marcatore della Champions, a 41 anni. C'è sempre il sogno Mondiale con la Svezia. Tra un paio di mesi ne parlerà col Milan. Tutto dipenderà dalle sue condizioni.


Ibra dovrebbe essere un meraviglioso jolly, non uno che condiziona mercato, scelte e formazione.


----------



## Butcher (9 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ibra dovrebbe essere un meraviglioso jolly, non uno che condiziona mercato, scelte e formazione.


Ibra dovrebbe ritirarsi. Stop.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Febbraio 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ibra dovrebbe ritirarsi. Stop.


Per me può anche rimanere ma che non blocchi il mercato e non condizioni pioli.


----------



## bmb (9 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ibra dovrebbe essere un meraviglioso jolly, non uno che condiziona mercato, scelte e formazione.


Con un centravanti internazionale, Ibra dovrebbe essere quello da schierare contro la Salernitana prima della Champions.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Febbraio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Con un centravanti internazionale, Ibra dovrebbe essere quello da schierare contro la Salernitana prima della Champions.


Ma può comunque tornare utile quando insegui il risultato o quando vuoi congelare il gioco.
Alla fine col fisico che ha , la forza, la tecnica e i centimetri resta in serie A sempre dominante in molte situazioni di gioco.
Quando mette il braccio è immarcabile.


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola Ibra è un Diavolo in gabbia. Lo svedese sta lavorando per recuperare dal problema al tendine. Potrebbe rientrare la prossima settimana contro la Salernitana. E il futuro? Sarà lui a decidere cosa fare. Ma in ogni caso la sua volontà sembra essere quella di proseguire, anche per tentare di diventare il più anziano marcatore della Champions, a 41 anni. C'è sempre il sogno Mondiale con la Svezia. Tra un paio di mesi ne parlerà col Milan. Tutto dipenderà dalle sue condizioni.


Se si accontenta di 400 mila euro e giocare gli ultimi 15 minuti di partita quando c'è da sbloccare un risultato, che resti. Altrimenti aria.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ripeto, rinnoviamolo a 2 milioni annui fissi per fare l'uomo degli ultimi 20 minuti e giocare da titolare nel turnover e in coppa italia. Punto.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola Ibra è un Diavolo in gabbia. Lo svedese sta lavorando per recuperare dal problema al tendine. Potrebbe rientrare la prossima settimana contro la Salernitana. E il futuro? Sarà lui a decidere cosa fare. Ma in ogni caso la sua volontà sembra essere quella di proseguire, anche per tentare di diventare il più anziano marcatore della Champions, a 41 anni. C'è sempre il sogno Mondiale con la Svezia. Tra un paio di mesi ne parlerà col Milan. Tutto dipenderà dalle sue condizioni.


Vorrei che Ibra finisse la carriera da noi, ma deve darsi una ridimensionata e capire che in futuro dovrà essere la terza scelta, comunque utilissima per 20-30 minuti.
Non possiamo andare avanti con Giroud, lui ed 1 ragazzino con 1 presenza nel campionato serbo. Sia il Francese che eventualmente Rebic hanno troppi acciacchi/infortuni stagionali, dietro Giroud serve un ragazzo pronto in grado eventualmente di giocare 3 partite a settimana quando l'infermeria è piena.


----------



## Andris (9 Febbraio 2022)

Maldini ha detto chiaramente che il rinnovo è solo formalità
anche senza la sua ammissione in pubblico, comunque non ho mai visto in decenni di calcio una persona che si sta ritirando tra tre mesi e lotta come un pazzo fisicamente per stare al massimo della forma
dunque in caso di non partecipazione della Svezia sarebbe meglio per noi avendolo di più a disposizione, non penso proprio dipenda da questo il suo percorso calcisticio


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola Ibra è un Diavolo in gabbia. Lo svedese sta lavorando per recuperare dal problema al tendine. Potrebbe rientrare la prossima settimana contro la Salernitana. E il futuro? Sarà lui a decidere cosa fare. Ma in ogni caso la sua volontà sembra essere quella di proseguire, anche per tentare di diventare il più anziano marcatore della Champions, a 41 anni. C'è sempre il sogno Mondiale con la Svezia. Tra un paio di mesi ne parlerà col Milan. Tutto dipenderà dalle sue condizioni.


Dopo l'operazione al ginocchio ha avuto un crollo drammatico. E' al canto del cigno per come la vedo io.
Le parole di Pioli e Maldini sono di cortesia, lo vedono anche loro che in campo incide sempre meno e che al momento Giroud è meglio di lui.
Di sicuro c'è rispetto assoluto per il campione, e mi pare giusto anche per il grande contributo che ha dato alla nostra rinascita.

Vedremo a fine stagione quello che accadrà. Penso Ibra sia il primo ad essere consapevole della situazione. Per me con un certo epilogo della stagione, quello da sogno, lascia il calcio oppure torna a chiudere in Svezia. Altrimenti boh, probabile chieda di restare ancora.

Il futuro è Lazetic comunque. La linea della società mi pare tracciata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ibra dovrebbe essere un meraviglioso jolly, non uno che condiziona mercato, scelte e formazione.


io lo scrivo da 2 mesi, Ibra deve essere il giocatore in più. 
Stai perdendo ? ultimi 15minuti Ibra che con la sua classe e fisico combatte. 

Non è una mancanza di rispetto la mia ma non dovrebbe essere considerato nel gruppo di attaccanti, deve giocare solo quando sta bene. Non si può pensare di portare via spazio a Giroud o Lazetic dandolo a un giocatore di 41 anni, non sarebbe lungimirante.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ibra a fine anno grazie di tutto e tanti saluti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dopo l'operazione al ginocchio ha avuto un crollo drammatico. E' al canto del cigno per come la vedo io.
> Le parole di Pioli e Maldini sono di cortesia, lo vedono anche loro che in campo incide sempre meno e che al momento Giroud è meglio di lui.
> Di sicuro c'è rispetto assoluto per il campione, e mi pare giusto anche per il grande contributo che ha dato alla nostra rinascita.
> 
> ...


???????

bah.....

futuro? e nei 2-3 anni che ci vogliono per farlo diventare un calciatore (sempre che lo diventi) con chi giochiamo?
no dai non voglio immaginare uno scenario simile, neanche io......


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ???????
> 
> bah.....
> 
> ...


Futuro vuol dire futuro 

Se Ibra lascia a fine stagione qualcuno prenderemo per il presente. Giroud ha un contratto fino al 2023. Insomma per il presente è tutto abbastanza indecifrabile e qualche cambiamento importante in un anno o due ci sarà per forza.

Comunque fino a quando non lo vedremo giocare non possiamo dire nulla di Lazetic.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io lo scrivo da 2 mesi, Ibra deve essere il giocatore in più.
> Stai perdendo ? ultimi 15minuti Ibra che con la sua classe e fisico combatte.
> 
> Non è una mancanza di rispetto la mia ma non dovrebbe essere considerato nel gruppo di attaccanti, deve giocare solo quando sta bene. Non si può pensare di portare via spazio a Giroud o Lazetic dandolo a un giocatore di 41 anni, non sarebbe lungimirante.


Già allo stato delle cose, attuali intendo, Giroud merita di giocare titolare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ???????
> 
> bah.....
> 
> ...


Magari è fortissimo, molto più probabile sia un giovane da formare.


----------



## uolfetto (9 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo me Ibra con quel fisico e quei piedi può tranquillamente fare il centravanti-palo della luce (come lo chiamano molti di voi) ad ottimo livello in serie a. I problemi per me sono: 1) gli infortuni e quante partite riesce a fare in una stagione in una squadra come la nostra che è sempre disastrata da quel punto di vista 2) quanti soldi chiede per il prossimo anno (non si capisce nemmeno bene quanto guadagna in questo) e quindi quanto budget occupa di quello che si potrebbe usare per altra punta di un ipotetico terzetto x-giroud-ibra (magari con lazetic e colombo in prestito)


----------



## Zenos (9 Febbraio 2022)

2 milioni e bonus in base a gol e presenza.Poi bisogna prendere il centravanti titolare.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2022)

Up


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola Ibra è un Diavolo in gabbia. Lo svedese sta lavorando per recuperare dal problema al tendine. Potrebbe rientrare la prossima settimana contro la Salernitana. E il futuro? Sarà lui a decidere cosa fare. Ma in ogni caso la sua volontà sembra essere quella di proseguire, anche per tentare di diventare il più anziano marcatore della Champions, a 41 anni. C'è sempre il sogno Mondiale con la Svezia. Tra un paio di mesi ne parlerà col Milan. Tutto dipenderà dalle sue condizioni.




Ok al rinnovo ma deve serve anche altro.


----------

